# Magic President expects Grant Hill to announce retirement



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Orlando Magic president Bob Vander Weide said he expects forward Grant Hill will announce his retirement rather than undergo another surgery for a sports hernia injury.
> -- Orlando Sentinel


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/scorecard/05/04/truth.rumors.nba/


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

If Grant retires, does that open up room on the Magic Salary Cap?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JPSeraph said:


> If Grant retires, does that open up room on the Magic Salary Cap?



I don't think Orlando would still get the cap relief until the end of next year but I could be wrong. It would open up a roster spot though.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I think that his salary would still count against the cap, unless the league grants some sort of special waiver. It probably won't count towards the luxury cap though. That's just a guess.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

I like grant ...but its about time ..the team can finally complety head towards the direction its heading in..


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I don't think Orlando would still get the cap relief until the end of next year but I could be wrong. It would open up a roster spot though.


I'm sure we don't get the cap relief this year. The extra roster spot would come in handy though, as we have potentially 4 draft picks this year.

Ashame to see Hill go this way, but it's probably best for both sides. The Magic need to move on, and Hill probably needs to rest his body. I wouldn't mind getting him into a management/scouting or assistant coaching position. He definitely has a fantastic basketball mind.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

G. Hill has always been one of my favorite player in the league, it's sad to see him have to go out like this but it's also good to see that he was able to get back on the court when most people believed he couldn't. As Lachlanwood32 said, I hope to see him in the front offce helping in that capacity..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the 'could have been' career of grant hill looks like its coming to an end.

i'll be sad to see him go, was one of my favourites.. and it sucks that injuries ruined what could have been an amazing career


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it's the curse of Duke I'm telling ya. Who from Duke HASNT gotten hurt majorly in the NBA?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> it's the curse of Duke I'm telling ya. Who from Duke HASNT gotten hurt majorly in the NBA?


Brand... oh **** i jynxed him


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> If Grant retires, does that open up room on the Magic Salary Cap?


It really depends on the management, they can agree to a buyout, or pay him full or not pay him at all. 

It will be sad to see him go


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

step said:


> It really depends on the management, they can agree to a buyout, or pay him full or not pay him at all.
> 
> It will be sad to see him go



Well, I don't think not paying him at all is an option even with retirement.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Well, I don't think not paying him at all is an option even with retirement.


I think it depends what type of retirement he does. He can cite medical reasons, etc and I think insurance pays the majority of it. Still counts towards the cap unfortunately. 
If he just retires normally, there's alot of options.
If management are kind, they pay the rest of his salary.
If they aren't, they can agree to a buyout.
I do remember something about not paying him at all, but I'm not sure what or how. Also depends on what is in the contract.

Don't quote me on this though.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

step said:


> I think it depends what type of retirement he does. He can cite medical reasons, etc and I think insurance pays the majority of it. Still counts towards the cap unfortunately.
> If he just retires normally, there's alot of options.
> If management are kind, they pay the rest of his salary.
> If they aren't, they can agree to a buyout.
> ...


Not paying him at all is only an option if he has been on the disabled, IR, inactive, whatever they call it now adays, list. If Hill misses a certain amount of games, then he's considered retired due to injury and his contract is covered by insurance. An example of this was Jamal Mashburn I believe. There was talk of the Magic taking this option a few years back when Hill had played something like 12 games over 2 years, but instead he decided to stage a comeback.

At least that's how I believe it goes. The player can't just claim injury, retire, and then insurance covers it. Alonzo Mourning and the Nets didn't get insurance coverage because he was playing beforehand, and that wasn't covered in his insurance contract. I believe most insurance contracts have a minimum period the player has to be out before insurance coverage kicks in.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

That sounds probably right.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Sad to see him go


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Sad to see him go


Yes but, it is good to give a chance to Hedo.


----------



## prentice (May 22, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> it's the curse of Duke I'm telling ya. Who from Duke HASNT gotten hurt majorly in the NBA?




What about Christian Laettner?


----------

